# pipe connections



## brianG (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello, im looking for a product and hoping someone might be able to help me find something.
Im doing a modular type building that has a 1.5" copper water connection coming out of the building into the heated hallway. i would like to find a 90deg connector that can easily be taken off and put on to the line coming out of the building. And from that 90deg 1.5" connector to have a hose running about 18" to another 90deg connector that would join another building.Also the product needs to be CSA.
I attached a drawing that shows what i would like to do.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a non-plumber......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

................................:laughing:...................................


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Call a master plumber he/she will know what to do.


----------



## brianG (Dec 9, 2011)

No im not a plumber, im a building designer, but im putting this up for the plumber that i work with.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

brianG said:


> No im not a plumber, im a building designer, but im putting this up for the plumber that i work with.


I would have the plumber handle the situation.


----------

